# Gur Ka Bachan



## simpy (Mar 17, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Arjun Dev Ji De Bachan- Dhan Dhan SGGS Page #679*

*SatGur Prasaad*


*ismrau ismir ismir suK pwvau swis swis smwly ]*
*ieh loik prloik sMig shweI jq kq moih rKvwly ]1]*
*gur kw bcnu bsY jIA nwly ]*
*jil nhI fUbY qskru nhI lyvY Bwih n swkY jwly ]1] rhwau ]*
*inrDn kau Dnu AMDuly kau itk mwq dUDu jYsy bwly ]*
*swgr mih boihQu pwieE hir nwnk krI ik®pw ikrpwly ]2]*


*English Translations:*


*Dhan Dhan Guru Arjun Dev Ji is telling us-*
*By Remembering God again and again  in meditation, I find peace; with every breath, I dwell upon Him. In this world, and in the world beyond this, He is with me everywhere, always helping and  supporting me; wherever I go, He protects me all the time. The Guru's Word abides with my soul. It does not sink in water; it cannot be stolen by the thieves, and does not burn in fire. It is like wealth to the poor, a cane for the blind, and mother's milk for the little infant. In the ocean of the world, I have found the boat of the Lord; the Merciful God has bestowed His Mercy upon Nanak.*





*forgive me please*



----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## simpy (Mar 18, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Arjan Dev Ji de Bachan:
*
*gur kw bcnu sdw AibnwsI ]*
*gur kY bcin ktI jm PwsI ]*
*gur kw bcnu jIA kY sMig ]*
*gur kY bcin rcY rwm kY rMig ]1]*
*jo guir dIAw su mn kY kwim ]*
*sMq kw kIAw siq kir mwin ]1] rhwau ]*
*gur kw bcnu Atl ACyd ]*
*gur kY bcin kty BRm Byd ]*
*gur kw bcnu kqhu n jwie ]*
*gur kY bcin hir ky gux gwie ]2]*
*gur kw bcnu jIA kY swQ ]*
*gur kw bcnu AnwQ ko nwQ ]*
*gur kY bcin nrik n pvY ]*
*gur kY bcin rsnw AMimRqu rvY ]3]*
*gur kw bcnu prgtu sMswir ]*
*gur kY bcin n AwvY hwir ]*
*ijsu jn hoey Awip ik®pwl ] nwnk siqgur sdw dieAwl ]4]*


----------



## simpy (Mar 19, 2007)

*Translations of the above: *​

​ 


*gur kw bcnu sdw AibnwsI ]*
*gur kaa buchun sadaa abinaasee *
*The Guru's Word is eternal.*​ 
*gur kY bcin ktI jm PwsI ]*
*gur kai buchan kattee jum faasee *
*The Guru's Word cuts away the noose of Death.*​ 
*gur kw bcnu jIA kY sMig ]*
*gur kaa buchun jee kai sung *
*The Guru's Word is always with the soul.*​ 
*gur kY bcin rcY rwm kY rMig ]1]*
*gur kai buchan rachai raam kai rung *
*Through the Guru's Word, one is immersed in the Love of God. *​ 
*jo guir dIAw su mn kY kwim ]*
*jo gur deeaa so man kai kaam *
*Whatever the Guru gives, is useful to the mind.*​ 
*sMq kw kIAw siq kir mwin ]1] rhwau ]*
*sant kaa keeaa sat kar maan *
*Whatever the Saint does – accept all that as True. *​ 
*gur kw bcnu Atl ACyd ]*
*gur kaa bachun attul ashshaedh *
*The Guru's Word is infallible and unchanging.*​ 
*gur kY bcin kty BRm Byd ]*
*gur kai bachan kattae bhrum bhaid *
*Through the Guru's Word, doubt and prejudice are dispelled.*​ 
*gur kw bcnu kqhu n jwie ]*
*gur kaa bachun kathu n jaae *
*The Guru's Word never goes away;*​ 
*gur kY bcin hir ky gux gwie ]2]*
*gur kai bachan har kae gun gaae *
*Through the Guru's Word, we sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord. *​ 
*gur kw bcnu jIA kY swQ ]*
*gur kaa bachun jeea kai saath *
*The Guru's Word accompanies the soul.*​ 
*gur kw bcnu AnwQ ko nwQ ]*
*gur kaa bachun anaath ko naath *
*The Guru's Word is the Master of the master less.*​ 
*gur kY bcin nrik n pvY ]*
*gur kai bachan narak n puvai *
*The Guru's Word saves one from falling into hell.*​ 
*gur kY bcin rsnw AMimRqu rvY ]3]*
*gur kai bachan rusunaa anmrit ravai *
*Through the Guru's Word, the tongue savors the Ambrosial Nectar. *​ 
*gur kw bcnu prgtu sMswir ]*
*gur kaa bachun pargutt sansaar *
*The Guru's Word is revealed in the world.*​ 
*gur kY bcin n AwvY hwir ]*
*gur kai bachan na aavai haar *
*Through the Guru's Word, no one suffers defeat.*​ 
*ijsu jn hoey Awip ik®pwl ] *
*jis jan hoae aap kirpaal *
*those whom the Lord Himself has blessed with His Mercy. *​ 
*nwnk siqgur sdw dieAwl ]4]5]74]*
*Nanak Satguru sadaa daeyaal*​*O Nanak, the True Guru is always kind and compassionate unto them.*​


----------



## simpy (Mar 24, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Arjan Dev Ji De Bachan Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib De Panna # 1347*



*mn mih k®oDu mhw AhMkwrw ]*
*pUjw krih bhuqu ibsQwrw ]*
*kir iesnwnu qin ck® bxwey ]*
*AMqr kI mlu kb hI n jwey ]1]*
*iequ sMjim pRBu ikn hI n pwieAw ]*
*BgauqI mudRw mnu moihAw mwieAw ]1] rhwau ]*
*pwp krih pMcW ky bis ry ]*
*qIriQ nwie khih siB auqry ]*
*bhuir kmwvih hoie insMk ]*
*jm puir bWiD Kry kwlµk ]2]*
*GUGr bwiD bjwvih qwlw ]*
*AMqir kptu iPrih byqwlw ]*
*vrmI mwrI swpu n mUAw ]*
*pRBu sB ikCu jwnY ijin qU kIAw ]3]*
*pUMAr qwp gyrI ky bsqRw ]*
*Apdw kw mwirAw igRh qy nsqw ]*
*dysu Coif prdysih DwieAw ]*
*pMc cMfwl nwly lY AwieAw ]4]*
*kwn Prwie ihrwey tUkw ]*
*Gir Gir mWgY iqRpqwvn qy cUkw ]*
*binqw Coif bd ndir pr nwrI ]*
*vyis n pweIAY mhw duiKAwrI ]5]*
*bolY nwhI hoie bYTw monI ]*
*AMqir klp BvweIAY jonI ]*
*AMn qy rhqw duKu dyhI shqw ]*
*hukmu n bUJY ivAwipAw mmqw ]6]*
*ibnu siqgur iknY n pweI prm gqy ]*
*pUChu sgl byd isMimRqy ]*
*mnmuK krm krY AjweI ]*
*ijau bwlU Gr Taur n TweI ]7]*
*ijs no Bey guoibMd dieAwlw ]*
*gur kw bcnu iqin bwiDE pwlw ]*
*koit mDy koeI sMqu idKwieAw ]*
*nwnku iqn kY sMig qrwieAw ]8]*
*jy hovY Bwgu qw drsnu pweIAY ]*
*Awip qrY sBu kutMbu qrweIAY ]1] rhwau dUjw ]2]*




*forgive me please*


----------



## simpy (Mar 26, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Nanak Dev Ji de Bachan*


*mul KrIdI lwlw golw myrw nwau sBwgw ]*
*gur kI bcnI hwit ibkwnw ijqu lwieAw iqqu lwgw ]1]*
*qyry lwly ikAw cqurweI ]*
*swihb kw hukmu n krxw jweI ]1] rhwau ]*
*mw lwlI ipau lwlw myrw hau lwly kw jwieAw ]*
*lwlI nwcY lwlw gwvY Bgiq krau qyrI rwieAw ]2]*
*pIAih q pwxI AwxI mIrw Kwih q pIsx jwau ]*
*pKw PyrI pYr mlovw jpq rhw qyrw nwau ]3]*
*lUx hrwmI nwnku lwlw bKisih quDu vifAweI ]*
*Awid jugwid dieAwpiq dwqw quDu ivxu mukiq n pweI ]4]*




*forgive me please*


----------

